

AskHN: Help me raise funds for my first Windows Phone for WP development  - sygeek
https://www.wepay.com/donate/181573

======
MikeW
I don't know why he needs $1000 either. I bought a cheap older unlocked WP7
device for under $250 just by keeping an eye out for bargains.

Contact your local MS rep. I nearly every market, the MS evangelism people
have devices for people to test on.

~~~
sygeek
Oh, $1000, was by default. Yup, I asked the local "mobile champ". Due to some
complications, I couldn't receive the phone.

------
smoyer
What exactly do you intend to create? How is it going to earn you an income?
And most importantly, how do you intend to "pay it forward"! Even a donation
is an investment!

~~~
sygeek
I intend to create an RSS Reader as a start. Most of such projects will be
self-productivity apps. But, when I am convinced I'm ready to create full-
fledged apps, I will move on to create a game (for a start) that I had in my
mind since years.

To be honest, at the moment, I'm not really into earning an income from
creating apps for WP. I just do it for the fun, maybe even earn if possible.
When I actually reach to a point, when my skill becomes professional enough. I
would want to look for opportunities related to my current activity.

